# Robust continuous printing solution.



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi guys!
 I am in the market to buy a good printer for home-office use.


```
Questionnaire:

1.Where will you be using it?Budget?
Study room at home.4k-5k

2.Purpose?
To print lots of office docs and quick xerox.

3.What is the printer type?What purposes you intend to use printer?
I will be going for Multifunctional printers.
Main will be printing and xerox and occasional scanning.

4.Ink requirements?
I will mostly print in monochrome.So Monochrome Laser MFP is a good option.

5.How many pages you intend to print?
Rough Calculations:20 pages a day.
Approx 600 pages a month(Consider on lower side-Maybe 500)

6.Any Preferred Brand?
I have a Canon MX series at study place and I am quite happy with print quality.

Anyways I am open to all option as good as it provides service.

7.Connectivity and extra features you wish?
Wireless printing and Air print(If possible).
Less noisy.

8.Any special mentions?
Primarily it will be used by elders(Uncle,Dad and Bro) so it should be simple in operation and easy to replace ink/toner system.

Also They mentioned about a good brand with service.(Anyways they will always call me if anything happens)
```

Guys I need your valuable suggestions.
(How are Ricoh printers?)

Regards,
Kunal


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump guys need suggestions.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ricoh printers are pretty good. Also check out Kyo-cera.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 28, 2014)

My Shortlisted Products:


```
Ricoh 200s
[url=*m.snapdeal.com/product/ricoh-aficio-sp-200s/1486496110]Access Denied[/url]

Price:₹5000
Service :Available @ my place
Warranty :One Year Onsite.
Toner refill costs-₹350
```


```
HP Laserjet
[url=*www.amazon.in/HP-LaserJet-M1136-Multifuction-Monochrome/dp/B008HDF9NU/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1410065406&sr=1-2?_encoding=UTF8&tag=httpwwwoffe03-21]Amazon.in: Buy HP LaserJet M1136 Pro Multifuction Monochrome Printer Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings[/url]

Price = ₹8.9k
Skeptical about this product.
Way out of budget.
```


```
Canon imageClass MF3010 Monochrome Multifunction Printers:


[url=*www.amazon.in/Canon-imageClass-MF3010-Monochrome-Multifunction/dp/B009LJKURO?_encodi]Amazon.in: Buy Canon imageClass MF3010 Monochrome Multifunction Laser Printer (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Canon Reviews & Ratings[/url]
```

Please help guys.
Need to buy today only.
Valuable suggestions needed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2014)

Spoiler






kunalgujarathi said:


> My Shortlisted Products:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...






HP Laserjet
Amazon.in: Buy HP LaserJet M1136 Pro Multifuction Monochrome Printer Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings

Price = ₹8.9k
Skeptical about this product.
Way out of budget.
I am using HP LaserJet M1136 Pro Multifuction Monochrome Printer for the past 2months and it gave me 800 prints until now. No problems ever. Normal cartridge toner gives 2000 prints. 3rd party cartridge toner is available for Rs.623 for this printer which is : Access Denied


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 28, 2014)

bssunil said:


> HP Laserjet
> Amazon.in: Buy HP LaserJet M1136 Pro Multifuction Monochrome Printer Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings
> 
> Price = ₹8.9k
> ...



Is it worth double over Ricoh?

HP isn't providing onsite warranty.I have bring all the way to pune for service.

Thank You for your suggestions.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Is it worth double over Ricoh?
> 
> HP isn't providing onsite warranty.I have bring all the way to pune for service.
> 
> Thank You for your suggestions.



Ricoh is not at all comparable to HP.

HP Lasejet M1136 Pro Multi-function printer is best in terms of price-performance ratio.
The above printer has a xerox feature which can be used even without a PC. Just switch on the printer and take the xerox copies, its that simple.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 28, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Ricoh is not at all comparable to HP.
> 
> HP Lasejet M1136 Pro Multi-function printer is best in terms of price-performance ratio.
> The above printer has a xerox feature which can be used even without a PC. Just switch on the printer and take the xerox copies, its that simple.



Ricoh toner refills-₹345
Yep xerox feature available in Ricoh too.Scan and print(Xerox).Same in my Canon MX437.
It's old feature and standard in all MFPs.

I am talking about print quality and quantity.
I cannot talk about quality but quantity-
Ricoh duty cycle-20000
HP-8000


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Ricoh toner refills-₹345
> Yep xerox feature available in Ricoh too.Scan and print(Xerox).Same in my Canon MX437.
> It's old feature and standard in all MFPs.
> 
> ...



Ricoh toner prints less prints when compared to HP.
I researched a lot before buying this MFP.
Ricoh even has a Laserjet for 2200 but when I read reviews online and asked many PC component retailers  here in CTC,Secunderabad they just asked my budget and recommended HP Laserjet M1136 Pro only. Even the same toner can be refilled for 2-3 times before going for a new toner from 3rd party vendor but I don't recommend using the same toner by refilling. I just want good prints and more prints that's all and my MFP is doing just that for the past 2 months.

Ricoh low end printers are not at all recommened because they go kaput or paper jams occur frequently. Even Ricoh's own dealer recommended me to buy a 13k MFP but it is way out of my budget...


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 28, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Ricoh toner prints less prints when compared to HP.
> I researched a lot before buying this MFP.
> Ricoh even has a Laserjet for 2200 but when I read reviews online and asked many PC component retailers  here in CTC,Secunderabad they just asked my budget and recommended HP Laserjet M1136 Pro only. Even the same toner can be refilled for 2-3 times before going for a new toner from 3rd party vendor but I don't recommend using the same toner by refilling. I just want good prints and more prints that's all and my MFP is doing just that for the past 2 months.
> 
> Ricoh low end printers are not at all recommened because they go kaput or paper jams occur frequently. Even Ricoh's own dealer recommended me to buy a 13k MFP but it is way out of my budget...



I didn't knew that.So then Ricoh is cut from my list I guess.

Now between HP and Canon.
I have good experience with Canon but I do fear bout HP service.
It would be a lot of trouble to carry printer to service station.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2014)

HP Lasejet M1136 Pro vs. Canon ImageClass MF3010 ?

Canon is Rs.800 cheaper than HP and both MFP's 3rd party toners are about same cost.Both have good reviews. So OP choice is upto you as both are good in price-performance ratio.


Canon 3rd party toner link:Access Denied


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 29, 2014)

HP = Office use. Cost of machinery is high as well as cost of maintenance(specially cost of cartridge as compared to others). Performance is top-notch. 
Ricoh = Personal use. Cost of purchase and maintenance should be low. Better suited for buyers with a low budget. Ricoh is a well known brand by the way.

P.s - I used an HP at my previous  office. Never in two years did it show a single problem. If you can afford one, then you should go for HP.

(P.s - I don't know exactly which models they used btw. One was a large one mainl for doing large scale imaging printing and other was a smaller one used for xerox - colour/b/w and normal printing - color b/w)


----------

